# Show us your variations in straps for your Doxa



## topale (Feb 10, 2011)

We all know Doxa-watches are equipped with one of the best bracelets in the bussiness, but our Doxa watches suits more than the standard bracelet 
Show us the rubber, leather, metal and nylonstraps you use to keep your Doxa securely placed on your wrist!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Some homebrewed leather on the T-Graph:


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

My T Graph on a Doxa Bund.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

love the bund- recall it was available from DOXA direct- seems gone, any other place to get one like it?


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh boy, those shots are outstanding! Yes, some of these straps - and many of them inexpensive to boot - really increases the "tool watch" look of the Doxa, IMHO.

I've now had my 1200 pro on a black nato, black and gray "Bond" nato, and that black/orange stripe zulu you've seen. That brown leather on the T-Graph really is a nifty combo!

Dan


----------



## Max... (Jan 5, 2011)

Posted mine on the other strap thread but here they are again:


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Forgot I took these...





































Jeremy


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

IMO, the best aftermarket strap out there..... ISOFRANE! In all my years of trying different straps on watches, the Isofrane is the best in quality and good looks.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> IMO, the best aftermarket strap out there..... ISOFRANE! In all my years of trying different straps on watches, the Isofrane is the best in quality and good looks.


^^^

I held out for a long time, believing that there couldn't be anything special enough about a rubber strap to warrant the $100 price tag.

But I caved in to temptation and bought one last week for my T-Graph.

In a word: NICE. Our friend DEMO is 100% correct.

My only complaint (and it's a minor one) is that the vanilla odor is a bit strong for me, but then again I have a sensitive nose.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

That Isofrane does look nice. I received one with my Helson Sharkmaster (along with the SS mesh) and it really is nice.
Looks great on that T-Graph!
Dan


----------



## topale (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely pictures guys! How does the isofrane compare to the original Doxa rubber strap?


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

The Isofrane is softer and more flexible, perhaps a bit thicker, has a much better (and more normal) buckle, has straight ends rather than curved (although they hug the case vary nicely), and it smells like vanilla.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

topale said:


> Lovely pictures guys! How does the isofrane compare to the original Doxa rubber strap?


There is no comparison. The Isofrane is on a whole different level.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

IMO, the Isofrane is as good as the Sinn rubber in terms of quality -- and that's high praise from me, since I really love the Sinn rubber. Granted, they are very different straps -- the Isofrane being much softer -- but both are very well made. And as Jason said, both are a big stup up from the Doxa rubber.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

7Pines said:


> That Isofrane does look nice. I received one with my Helson Sharkmaster (along with the SS mesh) and it really is nice.
> Looks great on that T-Graph!
> Dan


Dan, the strap that comes with the Helson Sharkmaster is nice but it is not an Isofrane. The Helson Sharkmaster strap is Isofrane style but the real Isofrane is much nicer. The real Isofrane is thicker, nicer rubber compound and mold quality is better. ;-)


----------



## topale (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe ill have to check out the isofrane-strap. Great pictures and straps guys!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I know I'm going against the tide in this one but I prefer the Doxa 750 rubber strap. I dove in November past at Searaider in Cayman with a couple of watches on isofrane ( I won't say the brand cause they're in test trials ) and in-spite the fact that the isofrane looked and felt nice, IMHO it wasn't strong and/or heavy enough for a heavy diver. I got a Doxa 750 rubber strap on my 5000t Sharkhunter and it is strong and keeps the heavy Sharky steady on my wrist.
I dont like the look of the space that isofrane strap leaves between the lugs where as the Doxa strap fits in beautifully and has got a better fit after all.
But that's for me. The desk divers look at things differently!:-d

Michael


----------



## jussi (Sep 4, 2007)

I like this combo on my 5000T


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Dan, the strap that comes with the Helson Sharkmaster is nice but it is not an Isofrane. The Helson Sharkmaster strap is Isofrane style but the real Isofrane is much nicer. The real Isofrane is thicker, nicer rubber compound and mold quality is better. ;-)


Yes, you are right! Mine is a copy, but I do love the look of it. BTW, I could NEVER see paying over $100 for a rubber strap. As nice as the Isofranes are, they simply are not worth the money they get for them, IMO. Over a $100 for a rubber watch strap..._really?:-d_


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh man, that SS mesh looks outstanding!!! I had one on my Precista prs-14. I might have to pick another one up for my 1200 pro. The Omega-style open ends is the way to go. There is an ebay seller that sells a wonderful mesh bracelet for about $70 or so. The quality is fantastic.
Thanks for sharing that pic.


----------



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

The Panatime rubber strap is one of the best value for money straps for the Doxa. At less than $20.00 you get a perfect fitting strap for wrists <7.5". I used a 24mm strap and notched it but I also have the 22mm strap which works great without notching. The pics are of the blue strap on the Caribbean. They also have the black and Orange in 22mm which works great with the 750T series.


















































This is the Seiko Z22 Wave Vent Strap on the 5000T. You cannot use the screwed bar. I had to use a 24mm fat spring bar to get this to work.


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

here are some examples:

300T Synchron on Oyster-Style

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

600T on Nato-Strap

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

600T on original Doxa-leather

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I tried many variations, but I still prefer the original steelband.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## ecordeiro (Aug 5, 2012)

Henry T said:


>


Best is 
Breitling Pro Diver II 20 mm Watch Strap 131Shttp://www.jomashop.com/breitling-pro-diver-watch-strap-131s.html

Perfect and very very confortable


----------

